

Ask HN: How do you handle multiple, concurrent file uploads? - sdturner02

I maintain a Javascript plugin for handling ajax file uploads. I personally use it in a B2B SaaS app where there are often large uploads using older versions of IE.<p>As a result, the primary objectives for the plugin are:<p>1. Wide browser compatibility
2. Cross-browser progress support<p>In older browsers, progress updates are retrieved from the server during the upload.<p>I would like to add support for multiple, concurrent file uploads, with progress support for each individual upload.<p>I could probably hack together a solution just for my app, but I'd rather add this capability to my plugin so that it can be fairly easily implemented in other applications.<p>Any ideas or suggestions for how this can be accomplished?
======
sdturner02
Here is the plugin, btw:

<https://github.com/LPology/Simple-Ajax-Uploader>

I went into a little more detail about the issues here:

<https://github.com/LPology/Simple-Ajax-Uploader/issues/5>

